
Show HN: Software Stickers Co – Simple Software Funding - ____Sash---701_
http://dev.softwarestickers.com
======
oldmancoyote
The idea may well be a good one, but this web page is so poorly conceived,
that I doubt the organization that adopted it has the judgement necessary to
guide its project to success. The nearly unreadable font is only the most
obvious of its shortcomings.

~~~
____Sash---701_
I'm open to suggestions, please email me at dev@softwarestickers.com

~~~
oldmancoyote
I emailed you last night with some suggestions.

------
dgivney
I like the idea of this but there's something not quite right.

When you look at the front page you see all projects have had $5 dollars worth
of stickers purchased.
[http://tinyimg.io/i/DfTAcu4.png](http://tinyimg.io/i/DfTAcu4.png)

But then you click through to purchase a sticker and the minimum purchase is
actually $10.
[http://tinyimg.io/i/saXcgTw.png](http://tinyimg.io/i/saXcgTw.png)

That feels a bit disingenuous and scammy.

------
djbeadle
Cool! Would be nice to include a brief description of the materials type (Ex:
glossy or paper) in the description of each sticker.

~~~
____Sash---701_
On it :)

------
yodon
This is actually a great idea - I've often wished I had accesss to tech
stickers of this sort for my laptop

------
Risse
Please add metric dimensions to the stickers.

~~~
____Sash---701_
Will see if I can make that happen. Metric dimensions are available when
viewing a stickers’ page.

